# IBS and Holidays abroad



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

is anyone else worried about their summer holiday this year?ive just booked my flight to madrid for a week in august. im staying with my spanish friend and her family. ive told them about my diet and they are fine with it and ive said i can go to a supermarket when i get there and buy some food i know i can eat. im a bit worried about being ill out there. im thinking about asking my doctor for some propanolol which i took when i went to america 4 years ago and it really helped - i had no anxiety at all. how is everyone else coping?


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Im not going on holiday this year- that is one of the reasons. Sad.


----------



## DrDevil (May 31, 2003)

Ditto, same reasons I dont go on holiday.Perhaps would do with girlfriend who knew about issues, albeit I'm single, but would not with a group of mates.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Devil, would you like to go on holiday with me? I dont want to go with a group either.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Spain?


----------



## DrDevil (May 31, 2003)

If you're up for it Nikki I wouldnt say no.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Southern Spain.Malaga.


----------



## DrDevil (May 31, 2003)

cool


----------



## Shadowz (Feb 26, 2003)

ohhhhh u going on holiday Vicky ?? wow !!! you can do it , you have come such a long way this last year . Last year this time you would not even have been considering a holiday so im certain you can do it. If it makes you feel better get the propranolol but you have to get them started soon as they take a few weeks to fully work. I hope you have a brilliant time.


----------



## sickofthis (Apr 14, 2003)

I am abroad in Germany for the summer. I have a lot of anxiety, but I am getting through it. The first 3 weeks I was here, my stomach was AWFUL....going D 3 to 4 times a day. I even considered going home early. But now I only have 1 month left, thigns are clearing up but sometimes I have to say no to excursions or dining out when I am unsure of whether I will be OK or if there will be a bathroom nearby.


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

i took propranolol 4 yrs ago and it was great. i took it a few days before i left and it really kicked in fast. thank u so much for the support linda. ive been meaning to email u! i cant believe it either - last yr i was a wreck. im working full time at the moment and have 3 wks left. i was really unwell this morning at work and not well this evening. i think its because i havent had my fybogel for 3 nights just to see whether i would be ok without it. obv not! how r u and matthew?


----------

